# How much did you sell your Ebike for?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

11 monhs ago i bought a new 2020 Giant stance E+
it was 4,000$ CA (about 3,000$US).
I think i might get 3,800$ CA selling it now.
It has no problem, a new chain and you know
no competition, empty stores and some go in 2 hrs
when they get advertised used.
My 2021 Trance is expected this week.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

List it for $4800 CAD.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Funny. Seems an ebike sells immediately, or never. I look on CL or PB, all the e-bikes have been on for long. Most for much less than retail.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Funny. Seems an ebike sells immediately, or never. I look on CL or PB, all the e-bikes have been on for long. Most for much less than retail.


I am pretty sure by PB you mean pinkbike. CL is ??
It was sold 4,000$CD like i had paid it 11 months before so our retail
taxes 15% and 2 chains was about my cost.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Craigslist. Sounds like your bike was one of the ones sold right away


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Obviously on 9/11 the world had a big impact/change. I saw the plane hit a second building it was clear to me
the past was the past we were entering in a new world.
In March 2020 i had the same feeling.
From what i see and read generaly speaking it was and is still the same 1,000$ bikes have a lot of demand for.
6,000$ market is a different story.
Here the almost empty retail shops are a place to find 6,000$ bikes and up or
9,000$ Ebikes and up. So my 4,000$ Ebike had no competition from new Ebikes
well there the ElCheapo 2,500$ options but some riders know the difference.
I saw that coming that is why last february when one shop told me for my model and size
a 2021 would be available in early june i put my deposit down.
Without Covid i would not have bought a 2021 it would have meant loosing $.


----------

